# T3 half life? I'm in fire



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Guys does anyone know the half life of tyromel T3? Conflicting answers on google from 2.5 days to ten hours,

Taken 100mcg this morning. Fierce headaches, unbearable stomach cramps, face feels on fire. Generally feel dreadful. Anyone else felt like this?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not from T3.........?

What brand and are u on any other meds??


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Mr Brown said:


> Guys does anyone know the half life of tyromel T3? Conflicting answers on google from 2.5 days to ten hours,
> 
> Taken 100mcg this morning. Fierce headaches, unbearable stomach cramps, face feels on fire. Generally feel dreadful. Anyone else felt like this?


T3 has a half life of about 10 hours.

Here is some usefull info for ya.

http://www.altsupportthyroid.org/t3.php


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> not from T3.........?
> 
> What brand and are u on any other meds??


Tyromel. 100 x 25mcg job with the yellow box.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Don't get this at all. I have been taking 100mcg per day for the last 3 weeks and had no trouble at all.I am using wildcat 100mcg tabs.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Mr Brown said:


> Tyromel. 100 x 25mcg job with the yellow box.


Are you dehydrated? Those are all syptoms of dehydration.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Don't get this at all. I have been taking 100mcg per day for the last 3 weeks and had no trouble at all.I am using wildcat 100mcg tabs.


do u rate these mate? just about to order some


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> Are you dehydrated? Those are all syptoms of dehydration.


I've drunk about 3 litres today. Still a possibility as the last two litres was in the past 2 hrs. It's horrible whatever is causing it. Ice cold flannel on my head and I'm still burning up.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had this mate so I opted to split my dose.Seems to have worked.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Uriel said:


> do u rate these mate? just about to order some


I'm using the WC 50mcg tabs and there spot on. All depends on weather you trust a UGL with thyroid mediction...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

gduncan said:


> I've had this mate so I opted to split my dose.Seems to have worked.


Good shout 1 x 25 every 6 is better ,i think!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BONE said:


> ive took my 100mcg t3 and 200mcg t4 first thing in the morning and never noticed any heat increase, im sure there is but i can never notice it


Why both bro?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Will try splitting the dose instead of banging them All in one go. Cheers lads


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr Brown said:


> Tyromel. 100 x 25mcg job with the yellow box.


I'm hoping you mean 100mcg(4 tabs) not 100x25mcg

Biological Half life is around 2.5 days

http://www.drugs.com/pro/cytomel.html


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

why would you want to trust a UGL with a serious drug like t3 when you can get it from alldaychemist etc


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BONE said:


> ive took my 100mcg t3 and 200mcg t4 first thing in the morning and never noticed any heat increase, im sure there is but i can never notice it


its not about feel.. of course you measure your temp (before) and during right? See post 5 here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html



Mr Brown said:


> Will try splitting the dose instead of banging them All in one go. Cheers lads


definitely split, they actually have an effective life of 3-4hours.



xpower said:


> I'm hoping you mean 100mcg(4 tabs) not 100x25mcg
> 
> Biological Half life is around 2.5 days
> 
> http://www.drugs.com/pro/cytomel.html


correct- biological half life is time to excretion; however the effective life is far lower- 3-4 hours.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> why would you want to trust a UGL with a serious drug like t3 when you can get it from alldaychemist etc


1000x agree. T3, as Tiromel, is pharma and one of the BEST brands on the market. No excuse to use a UGL. They do not have to be accurate with AAS dose.. but you trust a UGL to be accurate with MICROGRAMS.... I think not..

you can get tiromel from turkish websites for 10-12 euros a box of 100...


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

> definitely split, they actually have an effective life of 3-4hours.


Are you saying its best to take t3 split throughout the day aus? i've always just gone for 100mcg first thing in the morning


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JimmyBe said:


> Are you saying its best to take t3 split throughout the day aus? i've always just gone for 100mcg first thing in the morning


I used to take it all at once becuase the biological half life is so long (2.5days as xpower correctly posted), but I've since found out that the EFFECTIVE like is in the 3-4 hour range so now split it twice a day (has to be on either empty stomach, or no food for an hour before or 30mins after- calcium especially hinders aborption of T3 pills)


----------

